# Wo Sandstrahlen und Lackieren im Raum Düsseldorf



## Tinko (6. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich suche einen preisgÃ¼nstigen Lackierer im Raum DÃ¼sseldorf bzw. Neuss.

Da ich eine alte Gazelle neu machen mÃ¶chte suche ich eine relativ gÃ¼nstige Werkstatt, die das durchfÃ¼hren kann. Der Lack ist nicht mehr zu retten und der Stahlrahmen soll gesandstrahlt/perlt und am liebsten gepulvert werden.

Die QualitÃ¤t muss jetzt nicht oberste Liega sein. Ne Nase oder einen Einschluss wird die Gazelle schon verkraften. DafÃ¼r darf der Preis ruhig untere Liega ausfallen. Ich kenne jemanden in Hilden der macht dies fÃ¼r 80â¬. Leider ist mir das zu weit. Raum DÃ¼sseldorf und Neuss wÃ¤re super.

Im Forum habe ich auch schon Anregungen gefunden. Hier wird aber mehr Wert auf 1a Optik gelegt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=565711&highlight=sandstrahlen+pulvern
Das hat natÃ¼rlich auch seinen Preis. 

Alternativ kann man sowas ja auch schicken. Kann man da eine Firma empfehlen? Wer hat Erfahrungen und was kostet sowas?

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Tipps.

PS: Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit dieser Frage. Wenn nicht, liebe Admins bitte verschieben.


----------



## Tinko (15. September 2012)

Hat niemand im Raum Düsseldorf einen Tipp, oder sind meine Preisvorstellungen so utopisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJF (15. September 2012)

Tinko schrieb:


> Hat niemand im Raum Düsseldorf einen Tipp....



Lass mich das für Dich Googlen 



Tinko schrieb:


> ...oder sind meine Preisvorstellungen so utopisch?



Ich denke mit 80Euro wirst Du nicht hinkommen, rechne mal mit 100-120Euro.


----------



## Tinko (15. September 2012)

Moin. Danke für deine Antwort. Nein, ich suche natürlich keinen der google für mich bedient. Gegoogelt habe ich bereits. Leider ohne Erfolg obwohl ich meinen google Künsten eigentlich vertraue. Aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die bei google ausgespuckten Ergebnisse eher oberes Preissegment aber eben auch Qualität entsprechen. Ist absolut berechtigt aber leider nicht ganz das was ich suche. 

Im Bereich Berlin kenne ich einen gelernte Lackierer, der sich nebenbei selbstständig gemacht hat und mit relativ bescheidenen Mitteln relativ gute Ergebnisse in seiner Eigenbau-Kammer erzielt. Nur leider wohne ich inzwischen einige 100km entfernt.

Falls jemand eine Empfehlung hat oder eine andere Idee, wäre das Super.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2012)

warum düsseldorf?

rahmen einpacken, hinschicken, ....


----------



## Tinko (15. September 2012)

Das habe ich auch schon gedacht. Da hat der gute In Berlin aber keine richtige Lust drauf.  Er sagt er hätte auch noch einen richtigen Job und genug Aufträge bei denen er nicht zu hause auf nen Lieferdienst warten müsste. Außerdem bin ich mit nicht ganz sicher ob man dann zusammen mit den Lieferkosten nicht doch auch bei 100-120 rauskommt? 

Service kostet eben! 

Falls du aber eine Alternative kennst, die das per Sendung für ca. gleichen Preis machen würde, dann wäre ich super glücklich.


----------



## DJF (15. September 2012)

Hast Du dich bei denen in Düsseldorf schon "alle" erkundigt oder nimmst Du nur an das es sich um das obere Preissegment handelt ???


----------



## Sahnie (15. September 2012)

Bei Lidl gibt es ab nächster Woche Kompressor, Sandstrahlpistole und Lackierpistole im Angbot. Zusammen für knapp 140 Euro...hinterher machst du dich selbständig und die dicke Kohle...


----------



## Tinko (16. September 2012)

Ich habe bei ca 10 Firmen angerufen und habe dann die Strategie gewechselt. Die Preisspanne rangierte zwischen 150-200 für Sandstrahlen und Lackieren/Pulvern.

Dann bin ich mit dem Auto ins Industriegebiet und habe bei den Werkstätten und metallverarbeitenden Betrieben nachgefragt. So kam ich auf 120-140. Das war dann aber auch schon ohne jegliche Gewehr ob das Resultat dann gut aussieht. Die meinen halt, dass sie eigentlich industrielle Beschichtungen machen und eben keine Rahmen.

Sorry, aber ich finde die Preise überzogen. Aber selbst wenn das eben die Preise sind, dass lohnt sich für die alte Gazelle einfach nicht.

Kommt denn einer von euch aus dem Raum Düsseldorf? Was habt ihr denn dann so beim letzten mal Pulvern/Lackieren bezahlt, wo war das und wart ihr zufrieden?
 @Sahnie
Das ist echt noch mal ne Alternative. Super! Das da vorher keiner drauf gekommen ist?! Manche Menschen sind echt in der Lage außerhalb der Konventionen zu denken und mit kreativen Vorschlägen aufzutrumpfen. Ich guck gleich mal ob ich ein Prospekt bei Lidl finde. Der nächste Laden ist sogar in Fußnähe.  Da kann ich dann auch schon mal nach ner gemütlichen Ecke auf dem Bürgersteig Ausschau halten wo ich das ganze dann durchziehe. Den Strom für den Kompressor zieh ich mir von ner Strassenlaterne und dann lass ich es einfach in der Sonne hängen.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2012)

frag mal den user KHUJAND.

vielleicht macht der noch was.


----------



## DJF (16. September 2012)

Kannst ja mal hier nachfragen:

http://www.das-orange-haus.de/57

hier gehe ich immer hin, machen gute Preise und gute Arbeit.....evtl. auch mit Versand.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (17. September 2012)

In Essen Kettwig kann ich 

GTE-Oberflächentechnik empfehlen. 

Habe da einen Alurahmen (Fully, Hauptrahmen und Schwinge und ein Gabelcasting) machen lassen. Zusammen ca. 100 Euro bezahlt. Für Strahlen und Pulvern. Etwas Zeit muss man aber mitbringen.


----------



## julyaric720 (17. September 2012)

Ich habe bei ca 10 Firmen angerufen und habe dann die Strategie  gewechselt. Die Preisspanne rangierte zwischen 150-200â¬ fÃ¼r Sandstrahlen  und Lackieren/Pulvern.


----------



## Tinko (17. September 2012)

Super das klingt doch sehr gut. Ich werde mal eure Vorschläge nacheinander durchgehen. Nur den letzten Beitrag verstehe ich nicht...?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2012)

vielleicht fragt er jetzt nicht mehr nach dem preis, sondern geht hin und fragt ob sie das fÃ¼r x â¬ machen.


----------



## Poldidrache (18. September 2012)

http://www.pulver-beschichtung.net


liebe grüße

poldi


----------



## Tinko (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte mich noch mal gemeldet haben. Also ein paar von den hier geposteten Vorschlägen waren echt gut. Ich habe mich jetzt noch nicht ganz entschieden bei wem ich es machen lasse. Aber ich tendiere momentan zu verschicken. Bisher traf noch kein Pulverbeschichter in Düsseldorf meine Preisvorstellung.

Düdo scheint ein teures Pflaster zu sein.

Danke an alle für die konstruktiven Beiträge und ich melde mich mit dem Resulat noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldidrache (2. Oktober 2012)

"Bisher traf noch kein Pulverbeschichter in DÃ¼sseldorf meine Preisvorstellung."

der http://www.pulver-beschichtung.net macht es dir laut. homepage fÃ¼r 99.- â¬ - was willst du denn ausgeben?

liebe grÃ¼Ãe

poldi


----------



## Tinko (2. Oktober 2012)

Um ein Missverständnis zu beseitigen. Das Angebot von http://www.pulver-beschichtung.net ist super! Und ist auf jeden Fall in der engeren Wahl. Ich zähle Viersen nur nicht mehr zu Düsseldorf. 

Mein Preisvorstellung war aber eigentlich bei 80. Davon habe ich mich aber schon fast verabschiedet.


----------



## Poldidrache (2. Oktober 2012)

...80 euro,...dann schau mal was haarefärben inkl. vorbehandlung (schneiden) mittlerweile kostet 

liebe grüße

poldi


----------



## Tinko (2. Oktober 2012)

Kommt stark drauf an was für eine Frisur du hast.


----------



## Poldidrache (2. Oktober 2012)

minipli,...wieso ?


----------



## Tinko (3. Oktober 2012)

Das lohn sich bei mir leider nicht mehr. 
Die Gazelle geht morgen raus zum Sandstrahlen und Pulvern.


----------



## Tinko (6. November 2012)

Also der Rahmen ist da. Hat etwas gedauert. Die Farbe ist gut geworden und sonst gibt es eigentlich nichts zu meckern. War etwas mehr als 80 weil ich Rahmen, Gabel und Schutzbleche hab machen lassen. Kann die www.Pulver-beschichtung.net Kollegen aber nur empfehlen. Freundlich und gute Arbeit. Nur der Weg und der für mich etwas zu hohe Preis ist noch verbesserungsfähig. Die machen aber auch viel per Post.


----------



## Tinko (6. November 2012)

Und hier noch mal die Einzelteile.





Grüße


----------

